# Doesn't drink on wet Ziwipeak



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Molly is doing marvellously on the canned Ziwipeak - doing beautiful poos and itching far less - the only thing I've noticed is that she doesn't choose to drink very much if at all. I have started to add a good dollop of water to her meals now just in case. Just wondered if anyone else's babies did the same? She was drinking much more before the changeover to ZP but that was when 90% of her diet was boiled chicken breast... I wonder if the chicken was salty...

Anyhow, she's also doing longer wees less often. It's like her bladder has suddenly matured! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She was having kibble before, it makes dogs very thirsty. I feed raw, (raw meat has a natural water content of at least 70%) and my lot rarely drink. The only time they head for the water bowl is after exercise or if they have been chewing bones, the water in their bowl tends to evaporate before it gets drunk lol. As long as she is doing lots of wees, she is getting enough water from the wet food.
Glad she is doing well on the Ziwi Peak, fingers crossed things stay this good.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Ahaaa yes of course! Thanks so much WP, she's weeing plenty so that's great to hear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree with Wicked Pixie. I would still keep adding a bit of water to the food though just to make sure she's getting enough. Wet food still doesn't have as much moisture as raw. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Ocean does the same thing. I keep water out at all times anyway because Venus drinks more, but Ocean tends to not drink much when I'm feeding canned ZP. I add water to it too, so I assume she's getting what she needs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I also dd a splosh of water when mine are having mince, it can't do any harm


----------

